# What is Jin's Secret?



## transcend2007 (Jan 24, 2020)

Jin has been here since January of 2017 and he's been thanked nearly 12,000 times ... I'd say his secret is the value and contribution he brings to SI/UG on a daily basis ... and genuinely just makes this place even better ... THANK YOU JIN ...!!!


----------



## CJ (Jan 24, 2020)

Let us all raise our sake in a toast to Jin!!!


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 24, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Jin has been here since January of 2017 and he's been thanked nearly 12,000 times ... I'd say his secret is the value and contribution he brings to SI/UG on a daily basis ... and genuinely just makes this place even better ... THANK YOU JIN ...!!!



agree. wealth of knowledge on many aspects of this game and health but more so on life and overall everything thats more important. genuinely a great guy



CJ275 said:


> Let us all raise our sake in a toast to Jin!!!



Here here


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 24, 2020)

It’s all those Japanese bots he’s creating to give him thanks and reps. But I agree, he has contributed a lot it seems like.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 24, 2020)

Salud!!!!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 24, 2020)

Meh, he is ok. I have only given him like 100 thanks but I am holding back now. Don't want him to get all big headed and stuff.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 24, 2020)

One of the best


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 24, 2020)

He taught me how to love a woman, and how to scold a child.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 24, 2020)

we all know he hacked into the ugbb server and changed it to 12,000.
or maybe he's just a genuinely good dude


----------



## tinymk (Jan 24, 2020)

Jin is good people


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 24, 2020)

It's been a pleasure and an honor for me.........Thanks Brother


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 24, 2020)

Jin looks better in a Tux


----------



## Raider (Jan 24, 2020)

Jin just sent each of you 100 thanks ! It should come up on your profile by tomorrow. I think we finally made him blush !


----------



## Lizard King (Jan 24, 2020)

I hear he mixes Yamazaki 21yo with diet coke, he should be banned.


----------



## Boytoy (Jan 24, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Jin looks better in a Tux



Red thong for sure


----------



## Raider (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes Jin, that is a good question, what is your secret sauce!???


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 24, 2020)

Jin's ok, but I prefer Gin.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 24, 2020)

Good dude. Always willing to lend an ear


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 25, 2020)

One of the deepest thinkers on the UGB. Also one of the most caring individuals I've encountered.

Helps that he's a beast and knows from where he speaks in the iron game.

Good having ye here, Jin.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 25, 2020)

It's in the sushi!


----------



## Raider (Jan 25, 2020)

Jin has helped me a number of times with e-2 issues etc. we’ll schooled in both the iron and supplement game. True asset!


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 25, 2020)

Courageous is one of the many words I would use to describe him.   I mean most of us would have been scared sh$tless to sell our testicles to a Japanese business man who wanted to eat them as we posed for his dinner guests. Not Jin. He looked that Japanese businessman in the eyes and said,”how much?”   Wish we all had the same balls as Jin( figuratively of course)


----------



## bvs (Jan 25, 2020)

He's a sick cvnt!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 25, 2020)

Not many interactions with him, but since we are blowing him with the Gluck Gluck 9000, he has been kind and helpful to me when we did interact.  Here's to you Jin


----------



## bigdog (Jan 25, 2020)

He is simply doing all the things he learned from the other old ****s he looked up to when he arrived here.  It's a family thing...  I'm glad he got on here and still trolls here!:32 (20):


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 25, 2020)

he's become a very sensitive caring gentle giant

ever since the testicles incident


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2020)

Jin is a good guy, perma banned me when I first got here to UGBB then brought me back in and told me it would all be ok! Such a gentle caring good guy!!! Thanks Jin


----------



## Trump (Jan 25, 2020)

Top man, I am the fine specimen of man you see before you due to Jins involvement in my new found hobby of gym and drugs


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 25, 2020)

Trump said:


> Top man, I am the fine specimen of man you see before you due to Jins involvement in my new found hobby of gym and drugs




Your hair is still red. Cant Jin do anything about that?


----------



## Trump (Jan 25, 2020)

I could stop dying it this colour I suppose 



Gadawg said:


> Your hair is still red. Cant Jin do anything about that?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 25, 2020)

Trump said:


> I could stop dying it this colour I suppose


I think you would look super hottt with eminem yellow hair. dooit.


----------



## Solomc (Jan 28, 2020)

Jin = GOAT.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jan 28, 2020)

Jin is a cool dude, he says what he means and means what he says.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jan 31, 2020)

Props.

Slic.


----------



## Deadhead (Jan 31, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Jin looks better in a Tux



I heard he looks better in his birthday suit


----------



## stonetag (Jan 31, 2020)

He oozes gay, thats all.


----------

